# Medical Condition



## tmanisdown (7 Nov 2016)

I am currently in the application process to join an infantry reserve unit i am 20 years old and currently still in university. About a year ago I had 2 seizure very close to one another. However, the EGG and the many doctors that looked at me and ran tests on me could not find anything wrong. However, just to be safe they put me on medication which i take daily. there have been days where i missed taking my medication and i was fine. Also my mom and one of my aunts also have a history of seizures they both only had 2 in their entire lives as well. Would this affect my eligibility to get into the Canadian forces.


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2016)

tmanisdown said:
			
		

> About a year ago I had 2 seizure very close to one another.



Have you read this thread? Not to suggest you are an Epileptic, but it discusses seizures.

Enrollment & epilepsy (Merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/903.25

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## tmanisdown (10 Nov 2016)

Can a beard be grown due to medical purposes.


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2016)

tmanisdown said:
			
		

> Can a beard be grown due to medical purposes.



All things beard-y (regs, memos, Army/Navy) - merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/29581.350
15 pages.

See also,

The Shaving Superthread- All You Want and More....  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4171.0
25 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## CombatDoc (10 Nov 2016)

To answer the OP's questions - Yes!  Good luck with your potential application.


----------

